# hi from washington state



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Welcome, I grew up in the Yakima valley.....never was into archery till I joined the Army but, its a great hobby of mine now. 
This site is very helpful. :darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Mitch. Have fun here.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Greetings from Lincoln County. Welcome to AT.


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome! what part of WA. are you from?


----------



## anthony270 (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome... 

Born and Raised in Bremerton Washington. 

Live in Northern California under protest....


----------



## NuttyNative (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome, I grew up in Inchelium Washington........ Wished I was still there.


----------



## mitchxt (Feb 17, 2010)

I live in The tri-cities.


----------



## kennedy244 (Jan 26, 2010)

welcome from the wetside of wash.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------

